# Oberhasli and Mini nubians coming soon!



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Okay so coming 'soon' might be a stretch at this point but I can't wait any longer to post cause I saw little baby bumps today!

Stella is due April 28rd, Nug (aka chicken nugget lol) due April 26th (145 days) , and Marny due June 12th.

Stella
















Nugget























Marny (not confirmed, need to send blood out soon!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How exciting! Happy kidding..(early)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s so exciting!
Enjoy watching them progress! They are so pretty!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

They all look great! Hehehh wee baby bumps! So exciting.


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner (Sep 26, 2020)

Pretty girls!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How are the girls doing?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Also, can we see who they are bred to?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nug is bred to this goober. Tris. Not sure if beth has a pic of him.










MadHouse said:


> Also, can we see who they are bred to?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The goat? Or the Turkey????(rofl)(rofl)
Hes sneaking by..his photo bomb missed! :shrugrofl):shrugrofl)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> The goat? Or the Turkey????(rofl)(rofl)
> Hes sneaking by..his photo bomb missed! :shrugrofl):shrugrofl)


(rofl) I actually snrted ou loud!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Nug is bred to this goober. Tris.
> 
> View attachment 200023


Aha! Is Tris Nubian? He has very interesting colours for a Nubian.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Aha! Is Tris Nubian? He has very interesting colours for a Nubian.


He is a mini nubian.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> The goat? Or the Turkey????(rofl)(rofl)
> Hes sneaking by..his photo bomb missed! :shrugrofl):shrugrofl)


Hahhaa yep by the turkey! We do some crazy stuff here in north cakalaki! Hahahahha! Those darn turks always photo bombin!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

@Sfgwife thank you! I did not have picture of Tris! I think you said Tris is an F5 mini nubian and Nug is F1 so her kids will be F2 (fingers crossed for nubian ears!)

My Obers are bred to an oberhasli buck. I do not have any pictures of him but I'll see if his owner will send me some! I don't own any bucks myself (yet!).

The girls are doing well so far. They totally stress me the heck out occasionally head butting each other though.. ugh! I still haven't sent out blood on Marny and I'm starting to doubt she's pregnant. She's not showing yet at 7 weeks but maybe it's too soon for a single to be obvious. Stella looked wider at that point. :shrug:

Other than keeping hooves in order with all this darn rain, eveything is going okay so far!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Your girls look great! I hope Marneys bred too (fingers crossed) Tris is a goober but a good goober. Together with your pretty ladies you’ll get a boatload of gorgeous kids! I can’t wait to see the pics...c’mon April!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I thought the girls looked pretty cute this evening so took some pics


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very pretty does!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice does!
Looks like the Oberhaslis are trained to lie end to end.:lolgoat:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I can’t wait to see Tris ‘s next generation! So exciting. Your girls are so pretty, they look like bookends


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Very pretty does!


Thank you!



MadHouse said:


> Nice does!
> Looks like the Oberhaslis are trained to lie end to end.:lolgoat:


They just love each other! They always sleep close together. They are not related but arrived here together from the same farm :inlove:



GoofyGoat said:


> I can't wait to see Tris 's next generation! So exciting. Your girls are so pretty, they look like bookends


Thank you! I think Nug and Tris will make cute babies! My bookends there were bred to an Oberhasli buck so we know what they'll look like.. maybe a little less exciting when you already know the color but they will still be cute! lol


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Nug finally has a cute little ff udder forming! If you can see it under all that fur lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Exciting!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> Nug finally has a cute little ff udder forming! If you can see it under all that fur lol
> View attachment 206432



When you gonna shave it so we can watch the cute reallllly good. Lol! It is so cute! Exciting


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> When you gonna shave it so we can watch the cute reallllly good. Lol! It is so cute! Exciting


Might try to tackle that this weekend if hubby will help hold a leg up cause I know she's gonna protest! she's got some crazy long hair in the middle there lol


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Got it done!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

So here's some updated pics of Stella and Nugget. Anyone care to guess how many they are carrying? I'm REALLY keeping my fingers crossed for twins!! I think Stella probably does have 2 but hard to say with Nug.. She's not super wide. They are due last week of this month.

Stella (nu-stock nose cause she has a little bald spot) :






























Nugget





































Both:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Twins 2 bucklings for Stella and twins 1of each sex for Nugget. Only a couple of weeks left now you say. Are you excited the wait is almost over? Can't hardly wait to see what Nugget will deliver most of all.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Twins 2 bucklings for Stella and twins 1of each sex for Nugget. Only a couple of weeks left now you say. Are you excited the wait is almost over? Can't hardly wait to see what Nugget will deliver most of all.


Yes I'm so excited! Really hoping for no singles, especially since they are FF! I honestly hope Stella has 2 bucks that I can wether because I'm not liking her udder


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I think twinkies for both girls for you!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Well Stella is day 150 tomorrow! I think she's getting ready.. Ligs are basically gone, tail head loose and squishy. But otherwise she's just walking around eating.. Trying to keep me guessing! 

Nug is day 146 and an F1 mini nubian so hard to guess! No imminent labor signs from her yet.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Not a very long wait at all now! More than likely, there will be 5? little kids at their Mamas' side by this time next week. Happy kidding BethJ and an easy birthing for both does.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Still no babies! Ughh.. Stella has no ligs, soft and squishy around the backend. She moved off by herself earlier this afternoon but no more progress since then. She's eating and drinking, pooping, peeing.. She has been breathing heavily ALL Day! So I'm feeling stressed about that but it is hot today.. Trying to remain calm. How long will she stay in this pre-labor stage? She's moving around some.. Walks slowly.
Edit: just took her temp and it's 101.6 F


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending you strength and patience! These does know how to keep us on our toes.
Wishing smooth and easy delivery and healthy kids for your does!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Thank you! I'm trying.. Just not sure at what point I need to really be concerned with no progress. Maybe she's having trouble getting them into position?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

How is Stella doing? Is she having contractions? Or still in the pre-labor discomfort stage?


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Maybe a few contractions but very sporatic.. No real progress


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things are ok.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I just checked her and she hasn't dilated very much, I can only fit 3 fingers in.. Should I just wait it out? Or does that indicate a malpositioned kid? Like the kid isn't properly pushing on the cervix to encourage it to open?

At this point I can't help a malpositioned kid bc I can't get my hand in! Obviously don't want to tear anything


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she getting up and down trying to push then yes, try to manually stimulate her to dilate or call a vet.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

She is not pushing yet.. Just looking uncomfortable and having contractions few and far between


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then I would wait.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Nug had 1 tiny girl and 2 big boys! Wasn't even expecting her to deliver today. She did great!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on triplets!! They are adorable!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Some updated pics!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh my goodness, those are lovely newborns. Congratulations to Nug and you on the new additions and also for an easy and uneventful FF kidding. Nug did such a great job, including giving you an extremely delightful surprise. (3 down, 2 to go.)


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What pretty babies! That doeling is so tiny compared to her brothers. They are all precious. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

FINALLY! After keeping me guessing and worrying since Wednesday Stella finally decided to kid at 8am this morning! She had two adorable little bucks























and then two more of Nugs because they are adorable!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaww! They are so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations to Stella and yourself. Handsome little buckling twins you two have.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

So, today is Marny's due date! But so far nothing really exciting happening. Her kids have dropped but her udder is not tight and I can still feel ligs. I hope she doesn't go 4 days past like Stella did!

While we wait, here's some new pics of the older kids 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What nice colors & healthy coats! Just Beautiful!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Thank you! It's so fun seeing what colors you'll get with kids. These mini nubians did not disappoint. The obers are purebred obers so nothing shocking there but they are different.. The smaller guy has more prominent black markings than his brother


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, such beautiful goats! Can’t wait to see some more baby pic too. How’s Marny doing?


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Thanks! Marny is good today.. Whole lotta NOTHING going on as of a couple hours ago. I'm going out soon to check her again


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tell Marny that she needs release the crackens today! My Si has went on the forever wild hunt and i could use some happy today dangit! Plus she does not need make you be waitin and a nervous nellie all week lol! That little girl of yours is so beautiful! Gosh i just love her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are nice.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

@Sfgwife that girl is the cutest little thing! So sorry to hear about your doggie friend. Been there done that and it's just the worst! 

I just got home and Marny is looking like she's in early labor! No pushing yet but she's nesting and having some contractions so fingers crossed she doesn't make us wait all night!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Well.. Waiting on vet! Labor stalled with two front feet out. Can't feel head or nose so I'm suspecting head back or to the side presentation and I'm not able to fix it, I tried.. Kid was alive an hour ago, feet were moving. I called after 30 mins of no progress but it's taking them a while to get here 😣


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry. Hope the vet gets there soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Well, vet got here and she couldn't reposition the kid either so she called in a more experienced vet and he was finally able to get the kid out. It was very difficult.. Kid had been dead about an hour (single buck) so not a happy ending. Wishing they could have got here sooner but not sure it would have changed anything. Hopefully Marny will recover! She has a pretty significant vaginal tear but he thinks the uterus is okay. She's got pain meds and antibiotics on board


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m sorry. That’s so sad. What a heartbreaker. Marny is in good hands and will have lots of love and support while she recovers.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry things turned out that way. Wishing a full recovery for Marny. If there is anything you need, or any way I could help, let me know. You might still have my personal info in a PM from a while back, feel free to contact me anytime.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope Marny feels better soon.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Thanks everyone! It was a rough day. This morning she is alert and will stand but is not interested in food or water so I'll be drenching her and giving B complex. Picking up meloxicam from the vet this morning.. She is still working on expelling the placenta but looks like it's making progress from last night. She's very swollen and bruised. Poor girl!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Poor Marny! I am glad there is some progress. Praying for her healing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Bless her heart. Im sooo sorry. I do.hope she heals quickly and without pain. Sounds like you had some good vets.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am so sorry for the loss. Here is praying that Marney recovers well and forgets this ordeal quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Poor Marny. How is she doing today?


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Marny is hanging in there but is still not drinking on her own! It's very frustrating.. She is alert and will stand and try to get away from me if I'm doing stuff to her. I offered her an assortment of browse and she just nibbles.. But when I broke out the fritos she was very interested and ate quite a few plus some Ritz crackers. She also licked at her minerals and ate a couple bites of hay. I am hoping the salty fritos makes her thirsty! 

She's been offered honey water, molasses water, plain water, fruit punch and orange Gatorade, peach juice.. Turns her nose up at all of it! I have been drenching her with power punch 3x a day and we tubed her last night and got in a good amount of water. She's getting B complex daily and meloxicam, hemorrhoid cream on the swelling and got injectable Dex this morning. Her temp was 104.1 yesterday afternoon but by bed time it was 103.5. This morning 101.6. 

Vet suggested I flush her vaginal area with a hypertonic salt solution and cold water so I'll try that when I get home. Tried holding ice pack on the area last night but she was not having it! 

Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A warm flush is good idea. I use 50/50 vinegar and water and add a few drops of quality tea tree and lavender essential oil ...flush until return fluid run pretty clean. Witch hazel with lavender ess. Oil as a cool spritz for her rear can be very soothing. Keep safe and healthy leaves, pine, cedar and or vines available to her to tempt her to eat. Also check her udder to be sure its not too tight and uncomfortable


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am milking her out 2-3 times a day. Her udder was big when she kidded but shes not producing much milk at this point, I guess due to lack of calories and water going in. But at least her udder isn't tight and uncomfortable. Pic from this morning:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..shes not feeling well or eating and drinking enough so production can drop.. Keep tabs on her temp. It was on low end of normal this morning..don't want that to drop lower. Sending healing thoughts

Best wishes


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

It sounds like you’re working so hard and taking great care of her. I hope she feels better soon. Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Marny was feeling much better yesterday afternoon so I think the Dex helped. She ate more than she has been and walked around the yard for the first time since Monday. More importantly, SHE DRANK WATER ON HER OWN (and Gatorade). Now the not so great news is that she appears to have some tissue necrosis associated with the vaginal tear.. So lots of flushing and monitoring. Hopefully it will slough off and she can heal


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so glad she’s doing better. Hopefully she will heal completely. She’s in great hands.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Your doing a GREAT JOB! Hang in there!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Hi everyone.. Marny seems to have taken a bad turn today.. She's less active and seems really uncomfortable. She's still nibbling food and drinking on her own. Just took temp and it's 102.6. I gave her shot of LA-200 earlier since by now the antibiotic injection from vet will be wearing off. She's had b-complex and power punch drench as well.. She gets meloxicam again in the morning (every 24 hrs). Could I give her a dose of banamine tonight considering she already has meloxicam in her system?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How is Marny?.....so sorry no one replied when you posted that last comment!


----------

